# ACS skill Re-assessment in case of location change, please advise



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

I'm on deputation in Singapore currently through one of the top MNC in India. I have received my ACS assessment positive and letter is dated June 2016. I will be going back to India now in 2 months, probably in Aug 2016 and I do not want to submit my EOI now (while being in Singapore) due to some personal reason. Now my query is after reaching India and during Oct 2016, can I submit my EOI and finally apply for Visa once I received ITA *using same ACS letter dated June 2016?* I'm asking this because for ACS skill assessment, in my employment reference letter, I have clearly mentioned my *detailed location details as Singapore (From date as Jan 2015 to till date) *along with my current designation and roles & responsibilities and ACS skill assessment has been done on top of this provided reference letter *now if there is change in location from currently Singapore to India (in future after 2 months), will my same ACS letter work for EOI submission and Visa lodging (due to gap in location details although my Indian company and designation remains same)*? or Do I need to apply for ACS reassessment to fill the gap of location change or updated location details? For Visa application, will it create any problem? 

Please advise me as due to some personal reason I cannot apply for EOI and Visa lodging now while living in Singapore. I want to delay these activities.



Thank you,


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on deputation in Singapore currently through one of the top MNC in India. I have received my ACS assessment positive and letter is dated June 2016. I will be going back to India now in 2 months, probably in Aug 2016 and I do not want to submit my EOI now (while being in Singapore) due to some personal reason. Now my query is after reaching India and during Oct 2016, can I submit my EOI and finally apply for Visa once I received ITA *using same ACS letter dated June 2016?* I'm asking this because for ACS skill assessment, in my employment reference letter, I have clearly mentioned my *detailed location details as Singapore (From date as Jan 2015 to till date) *along with my current designation and roles & responsibilities and ACS skill assessment has been done on top of this provided reference letter *now if there is change in location from currently Singapore to India (in future after 2 months), will my same ACS letter work for EOI submission and Visa lodging (due to gap in location details although my Indian company and designation remains same)*? or Do I need to apply for ACS reassessment to fill the gap of location change or updated location details? For Visa application, will it create any problem?
> 
> ...


please advise on this....thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Unless you want to have any new employment also assessed, there's no reason you should have to get a new skills assessment. If you want to have your new employment also assessed, then you would need a new skills assessment.


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unless you want to have any new employment also assessed, there's no reason you should have to get a new skills assessment. If you want to have your new employment also assessed, then you would need a new skills assessment.


Thanks Maggie for the information!
In that case, even if there is change of location for me within same employment then there is no need of new skill assessment by ACS. I just have to mention the updated details during EOI submission, correct?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

vinod827 said:


> Thanks Maggie for the information!
> In that case, even if there is change of location for me within same employment then there is no need of new skill assessment by ACS. I just have to mention the updated details during EOI submission, correct?


Hi Vinod,
Did you get your skills re-assessed by ACS on the basis of location change??

I am in a pretty much similar situation, my ACS assessment shows employment country as INDIA, but I was deputed to UK(for 4 years) from my parent Indian company, but my ACS assessment does not show UK location, instead, all my experience in stated under INDIA. I have all the relevant proof like UK payslips, UK tax forms, deputation letter etc to show that I was still employed with my parent INDIA company. So will this be alright??


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

It important to mention any of your overseas employment, even if it is within the same organization. When you say 4 years, is it still ongoing and when did you get your skills assessed? Give the timelines here.

Also, reassessing your skills is better if you ask my personal opinion.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

benisrael said:


> It important to mention any of your overseas employment, even if it is within the same organization. When you say 4 years, is it still ongoing and when did you get your skills assessed? Give the timelines here.
> 
> Also, reassessing your skills is better if you ask my personal opinion.


Hi Ben,
Thanks for the reply. Details are as below.

I have been working in the same organization from April 2005 to till date. I got my ACS +ve assessment in Jan 2017. I was in UK(on deputation) from July 2007 to May 2009 & again from Dec 2009 till Dec 2011. Rest of my experience is in India. ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience, so relevant experience is considered from May 2009 onwards. So the experience in question is from Dec 2009 till Dec 2011, which was in UK. I do have every document to prove that I was working with the same parent Indian company(like UK and Indian payslips, UK tax documents, deputation letter etc). 

Actually, I had filed ACS assessment with a help of an agent, he never mentioned that I had to specify deputation countries as well in the Statutory declaration. He told that as long as you are working with the same company and you were not deputed to Australia, this shouldn't be a problem as all experience outside Australia is considered to be overseas. I am cursing myself for going through an agent, I should have done it myself!!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Ben,
> Thanks for the reply. Details are as below.
> 
> I have been working in the same organization from April 2005 to till date. I got my ACS +ve assessment in Jan 2017. I was in UK(on deputation) from July 2007 to May 2009 & again from Dec 2009 till Dec 2011. Rest of my experience is in India. ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience, so relevant experience is considered from May 2009 onwards. So the experience in question is from Dec 2009 till Dec 2011, which was in UK. I do have every document to prove that I was working with the same parent Indian company(like UK and Indian payslips, UK tax documents, deputation letter etc).
> ...


Hi,

It's alright, you could have selected a reputed consultant, though. 

Even if you were working for the same firm, your payslips would have been under the UK-wing of your firm, Eg. Xyz UK Pvt Ltd. OR Xyz LLC etc.

Did you verify your ACS form before your consultant submitted it for you? If you have, you would have seen a Form to mention all your employments in different countries. 

Also, like many advice here, it's better you shell out another 500 AUD than get scrutinized by the Case Officer at a later stage and go through mental pressure . It only takes 2-3 weeks - mention this and consult with your agent.

I am in a similar situation but I got a transfer within India under same firm, still I am considering a re-assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Ben,
> Thanks for the reply. Details are as below.
> 
> I have been working in the same organization from April 2005 to till date. I got my ACS +ve assessment in Jan 2017. I was in UK(on deputation) from July 2007 to May 2009 & again from Dec 2009 till Dec 2011. Rest of my experience is in India. ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience, so relevant experience is considered from May 2009 onwards. So the experience in question is from Dec 2009 till Dec 2011, which was in UK. I do have every document to prove that I was working with the same parent Indian company(like UK and Indian payslips, UK tax documents, deputation letter etc).
> ...


At what stage of the Visa process are you in ?

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's alright, you could have selected a reputed consultant, though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben. I better go for re-assessment then. I want to do it myself this time(not through agent), to avoid any errors. Can I go for a complete new application??


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> At what stage of the Visa process are you in ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,
I am yet to receive an ITA, my points are 65 at the moment, in the process of adding partner points to move to 70. Have submitted my spouse ACS assessment on 30th Nov itself, the assessment is still in progress!! She has cleared her PTE with 50+ in all modules. Once I get her ACS assessment, I will update my EOI with 70 points.

If I have to go for re-assessment, should I mention deputation details in Statutory declaration itself?? And when I fill the employment details, should I create separate entries for the period when I was on deputation and mention the country as UK?? Also, what documents do I upload under these UK experience?? In all I will just have one Statutory declaration as I am with the same organization since April 2005, will this be fine??

Also, can I go for a new assessment(as I do not want to go through an agent again!!).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I am yet to receive an ITA, my points are 65 at the moment, in the process of adding partner points to move to 70. Have submitted my spouse ACS assessment on 30th Nov itself, the assessment is still in progress!! She has cleared her PTE with 50+ in all modules. Once I get her ACS assessment, I will update my EOI with 70 points.
> 
> If I have to go for re-assessment, should I mention deputation details in Statutory declaration itself?? And when I fill the employment details, should I create separate entries for the period when I was on deputation and mention the country as UK?? Also, what documents do I upload under these UK experience?? In all I will just have one Statutory declaration as I am with the same organization since April 2005, will this be fine??
> ...


Please go through my thread , the link for which is given in my signature
It’s interesting and informative 

1. You have to go for reassessment. If you want to get it done directly, no issues, a lot of members here to help you out
2. Make sure you link your old application to the new one
3. Yiu will need a new Statutory declaration. Each location and designation has to mentioned separately. Do NOT merge any 2 designations company or location.
Split the entries as many times as necessary.

Follow this same rule when you lodgr your EOI And also when you make your visa application after invite

Each company can have a single statutory declaration depending on who is issuing the same.
If the same manger was supervising you at both locations, then he can issue a combined SD.
If not then you need multiple SDs

Let me know if you have any doubt.
It is better if you post any question you have for me specifically, on my thread as I will not be active on th main forum soon.
I will only be able to respond to posts made on my thread or those who PM me

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please go through my thread , the link for which is given in my signature
> It’s interesting and informative
> 
> 1. You have to go for reassessment. If you want to get it done directly, no issues, a lot of members here to help you out
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
Thanks a ton for your detailed explanation. I have few more queries which I have posted on your thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gle-page-ranking-journey-33.html#post13845082

Can you kindly help me with the same please??


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Change of location ACS*

Positively assessed by ACS Aug'17

Company 3 India during ACS assessment(Jan'17 to Nov'17)
Company 3 Australia after ACS assessment( Nov'17 - till date)

Please let me know whether I have to apply for ACS again?


----------

